# Official Waxstock 2016 Photos - Arrive & Shine



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've taken these photos from the Waxstock Facebook account to share with you all. These are from the Arrive & Shine competition. All photos courtesy of Si Gray Photography.


----------

